# fret saw blades...?



## blacktooth (Jul 3, 2010)

I found some blades that will fit my jewellers saw at the hardware store today that are 0.022"
I would assume that being one thousandth of an inch off of the fret saws you can buy from stew-mac and LMI, you would still be fine for fret slotting, providing you don't have an extra beefy tang or anything... right?


----------



## MrCanada (Jul 15, 2008)

i think you should be fine

as long as the bottom is rounded (to match the strings), you should be fine.

on my custom nut i used welding torch cleaning tips, which the smallest is .02" and it sounds fine


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

blacktooth said:


> I found some blades that will fit my jewellers saw at the hardware store today that are 0.022"
> I would assume that being one thousandth of an inch off of the fret saws you can buy from stew-mac and LMI, you would still be fine for fret slotting, providing you don't have an extra beefy tang or anything... right?


yeah, youll be okay, so long as you stick with a fretwire that is tanged to fit-
stewmac fretwire is made to fit .023" slots. your blade thickness would work fine for me.
a .022 blade will make a slightly larger slot, but as long as you cut precisely itll be fine.


----------



## blacktooth (Jul 3, 2010)

awesome! thanks guys!


----------



## House Guitars (Jan 4, 2010)

While the blade width is close I can see you running into difficulties cutting a straight and square slot. It would probably be worth the time to try and rig up some sort of miter box. I would also cut a few test slots in a scrap of whatever material you plan to use and see how your fretwire fits. I slotted boards by hand for a number of years before switching to a table saw. Even with a really good setup it can sometimes be a challenge to cut good slots.


----------



## blacktooth (Jul 3, 2010)

I havea mitre box, but not entirely sure it will work with my jeweller's saw. I do have a deep throat saw too, but it sure is awkward to try to cut a good straight line with. I just didn't want to buy a fret slotting saw right now, in case this is the only guitar I ever build.... yeah right! lol


----------



## House Guitars (Jan 4, 2010)

I think trying to slot a board with a jeweller's saw may end up being a frustrating experience. The other thing is if you are having trouble getting the slots cut in the right position you may get the guitar all finished only to find that it won't plan in tune. A couple other alternatives would be to buy a pre slotted board from one of the luthier supply houses. Or find a lutheir here in Canada who would be willing to sell you a pre-slotted board.

Josh


----------



## blacktooth (Jul 3, 2010)

the plans I'm using didn't work out for the pre-slotted board that I had bought from stew-mac, as the scale length they use is actually 24-9/16, instead of 24-3/4 like I planned, and I already had my pickup holes routed, so that would make my bridge placement too close to the bridge p'up. I've got some scrap ebony I will practice with first, of course. if it's too much of a nuisance I'll just order the fret saw and be done with it. though I may have found a flush-cut saw at Canadian tire that seems the right thickness. Just have to sneak in with my vernier to find out!


----------

